# Install 7.2 hangs (Dell R200 SAS6/IR)



## bdj (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a new server with a SAS6/IR with 2 750gb SATA disks in RAID 0.

I boot the server with the 7.2 amd64 bootonly disk but the boot hangs with the following last lines:

```
da0 at mpt0 bus 0 target 4 lun 0
da0: <Dell VIRTUAL DISK 1028> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device
da0: 300.000 MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing Enabled
da0: 714302MB (1462890496 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 91060C)
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched! 
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched! 
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched! 
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0s1 is ext2fs//boot
Trying to mount root from ufs :/dev/md0
/stand/sysinstall running as init on vty0 **this part is grey**
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/49faae8a8342179f removed.
```
Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Business_Woman (Oct 23, 2009)

bdj said:
			
		

> Any ideas?
> Thanks



This is what you get for buying Dell, god is punishing you...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 23, 2009)

(I run FreeBSD 8 (and ran FreeBSD 6 and 7) on a Dell Dimension 8300 (single ata disk) and a Dell Dimension 9150 (Intel MatrixRAID RAID0 with 2 drives (/dev/ar0)) without any problems -- guess because I'm an atheist)


----------



## bdj (Oct 24, 2009)

I think the problem is the SAS 6/iR Raid card from Dell.

I have it running on R200 servers without SAS 6/iR installed.

for some reason FreeBSD cannot cope with that RAID card   where every other OS I tried has no problem with it.


----------

